# USAT Challenger??? if ever???



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Does any one know or can ask Ro's if they will produce one to make a set for the Bigboy???
I know this has been asked way back. in 1:29th


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty 
i will ask at the springfield train show end of jan. they will be there.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well make one Marty, I did.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Last I asked anyone there about new prototypes, UP Northern 844 was mentioned. This was at least 18 months ago, though.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd love to have an 844!


----------



## dave2657 (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm hoping for either an FEF or a Turbine. I only hope that ,if it is the FEF, that it is affordable i.e. not in the "Prestige" group.But I have been waiting and asking for the last four years so I am not holding my breath. 
Here's hoping. 
dave2657


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I would love to have an 844 myself, not any of that class engine around that 
I know of and a Turbine also. 

Kwn owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Flats 

Just one that I know of. Here is the description from the old Finescale Railroader Magazine review of many years ago [probably almost 20]: 

Manufacturer: Samhongsa Company, Korea. Exclusive importer and distributor, Garden Railway Company, 2008 Madison Road, Cincinnati, OH 45208-3219. Price: Factory painted brass Union Pacific FEF-3 4-8-4 electrically powered steam locomotive model and hardwood case, $5,990.00. Price includes shipping. 

A PERFECT MODEL is extremely rare, but Garden Railway Company's brass 1:32 scale Union Pacific FEF-3 4-8-4 locomotive is as close to perfect as models get. The sales brochure calls it "a museum quality piece" and that is no exaggeration. The Korean manufacturer, Samhongsa, has reproduced virtually every hatch, light bulb, rod, chain, and rivet of the original and those hatches and light bulbs all operate. Only 110 FEF-3s exist worldwide, fewer than 80 in the United States. Models of each version are still available.END OF REVIEW.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

I drop by Charlie's once a month or so and can check and see if anything has firmed up re the Northern. I haven't gotten the impression when there recently, however, that they're preparing to do anything major. I am also under the impression that they've not depleted their inventory of Hudsons and Big Boys, so the incentive to develop an engine that could cannabalize sales of those engines is probably low.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I had heard their BB was sold out. 
I would like one in 1:29th and the same quaility as the BB.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

*Yes to a matching Challenger from Charlie Ro, can't see a Northern though, *
*due to the wheel size on those things, the wheel-base has to be just too long *
*to negotiate 4 ft radius at all, even 5 ft is difficult for them... The one pictured *
*below that I built a few years ago will negotiate 5ft OK, but the attack angle is *
*so great that its SS wheels just eats brass track for breakfast... I built in enough*
*lateral motion into the drive to get it go around 5 ft radius, it'll even struggle *
*thru 4 ft with great difficulty, but there is not a damn thing U can do about the attack *
*angle... These things really need 8 ft radius SS track to be comfortable, but since *
*the big players in 1/29 insist on their choo-choos being able to play on 4 ft radius *
*track, I can't see anybody building one...*

Paul R...


----------



## dave2657 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have had an e-mail from USA Trains today stating that there will be new locomotives in 2013 or 2014 depending on how fast they can get the tooling done. They did not mention which locos they would be. 
Regards 
dave2657


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

That sounds good. Now the detectives will have to go to work to find out what is in the works. Before I'm too old to play I want three SD9's.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I heard a rumor Sunday from a usually reliable source that Charlie Ro has p----d-off the chinese so badly 
that nobody wants to build anything for him now, maybe the detectives can confirm or deny that one too while 
their at it... Hang in there Paul B, I'm already too old to play, but I'm still doing it anyway... hehe
Paul R...


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

paul r
that somehow does not surprise me


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Last year I heard there will be surprises for us in the summer on 2012. I wonder if that means the new locomotives will be announced this year with [planned] availability in 2013 or 2014... or maybe that means plans have been pushed back altogether. 

It would appear that the Big Boy must have sold pretty well, since I noticed new road numbers for it advertised in the latest Garden Railways magazine. I'm thinking of finally getting one, but my goal is to finish my mainline first (with 20' diameter curves).


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Marty 
talked to Sr. on sun. at the train show, bottom line is NO he said he is not going to make anything new until the economy gets better,from Sr. himself.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dick 
so after the next depression , I guess I will start saving money.


----------

